# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Emplacement de code source VHDL dans un projet xmp

## eya02

Salut tout le monde
J'ai une question et j'espere que quelqu'un me rpond
Je suis en train de faire une implementation de microblaze sur spartan3,j'utilise pour a l'EDK et l'ISE, je veux savoir ou je dois mettre le code source vhdl de mon traitement,c'est  dire du traitement que va faire la partie hard,je vais mettre ce code dans le projet xmp mais ou exactement?

----------

